# Windows 8.1



## Che (22 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer Windows 8.1 sur mon MBP retina et le trackpad ne fonctionnait plus au premier lancement de W8.1. Il marchait très bien en multitouch sur W8.
Je l'ai laborieusement récupéré grâce à cette méthode :
Rétablir le fonctionnement du Trackpad de votre MacBook Pro sous Windows 8 | CoMaster

Cependant, il n'est plus multitouch. Je ne peux plus :
- naviguer verticalement avec deux doigts
- faire un clic droit avec deux doigts
- faire un clic par effleurement
- ...

Est-ce du au fait que BootCamp ne prend pas en charge W8.1 ?
Suffit-il d'attendre les bons offices d'Apple ?
Quelqu'un est dans ce cas et a su corriger le problème ?

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2013)

Mauvaise section.


----------

